# Blessed first outing of the year !



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Had a blessed first steelhead trip of the 2020 year ! 4 on 4 in with the biggest being 8 lbs ! The morning started out with southwest winds waves less than 1 ft ! About 11:00 am the wind died down and I picked up 3 then the wind switched to out of the west and by time I had got out to the lighthouse and hooked up on my fourth fish there was white caps on the lake and within a half hour there was waves coming over the west wall ! Not what the weather man called for ! Went over to the outside of the east wall for a little bit and got nothing and decided To go home ! Lake water temp is already down to 64 !


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Good job!!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job glo. Nothing going on in the river?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> Nice job glo. Nothing going on in the river?


Lake level to high I couldnt get under the bridge !


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Sweet!!
Trolling spoons?


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Great to hear, taking my grandson up to troll conneaut tomorrow so hope we have half your luck.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Uglystix said:


> Sweet!!
> Trolling spoons?





Uglystix said:


> Sweet!!
> Trolling spoons?


Yes little cleos and KO Wobblers


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats those are some nice ones!!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Btw FishIgo, I enjoyed your YouTube channel the other night. Do you ever have any luck at Fairport? That’s the closest for me to learn steelhead fishing...


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you ! And yes I spent at least 8/10 trips to the Grand last year And did very well ! In fact my biggest steelhead of the year came from the Grand ! Same tactics same lures !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FishIgo said:


> Yes little cleos and KO Wobblers


What size Cleos, may I ask?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> What size Cleos, may I ask?


I use 2/5 ounce Litttle Cleo`s and 1/2 ounce KO Wobblers


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

FishIgo said:


> I use 2/5 ounce Litttle Cleo`s and 1/2 ounce KO Wobblers


Thanks! I need to check my box.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going tomorrow afternoon to troll the rocky for the first time hope to get into a few pretty excited. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Uglystix said:


> Btw FishIgo, I enjoyed your YouTube channel the other night. Do you ever have any luck at Fairport? That’s the closest for me to learn steelhead fishing...





jmyers8 said:


> I'm going tomorrow afternoon to troll the rocky for the first time hope to get into a few pretty excited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good luck !! Your going to have a beautiful day fish..


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm lookin forward to it picking my son up from school at 11 getting homework done and got the rest of the evening to try and land 1 or 2 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice job. I wen out Saturday from a boat and went 9/11. Wind was ripping. Fish were was up high. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

